# Loss of fps form whisker biscuit to drop away!



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

If your paper tune is good then the arrow should be flying fine. Did you check the arrow speed with the biscuit right before you took it off? 
Maybe something changed the bow by how you attached the drop away cord to your cable??
just thinking out loud.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Normally, a whisker biscuits robs a tiny bit of speed. So with a the NAP Apache you should gained back that tiny bit of speed.
So, like all of us at one time or anther, you got to find where things went wrong.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Couple things I thought about reading this, first is if you have the cord tied in too short and putting too much tension on the cable but in theory that should hold the cable tighter/closer to the riser which should increase draw length and draw weight a hair adding speed not loosing it, the other thing is that your nock/rest relationship with the apache isn't getting a level nock travel so you are loosing speed due to a loss of efficiency.


----------



## howerton31 (Jul 9, 2006)

I will check on my nock level. Y tension on my cord to cable should be fine the way the apacheis designed. I know u are suppose to serve the cord 1inch down from the rest. Mine is closer to 1.5" below. Could that be anything. I couldnt serve it through the cable any higher than that because the cablee is wrapped there where it goes through the rollers.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

WB usually costs 3-5 fps in my experience. Not 16.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

P&y only said:


> WB usually costs 3-5 fps in my experience. Not 16.


Reread the post - the Biscuit was FASTER by 16 FPS...


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Reread the post - the Biscuit was FASTER by 16 FPS...


Well then that's even worse! I need to learn to read I guess. Unless that rest is bouncing up and hitting fletchings I couldn't guess what's up without lookin at it. Strange.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Exactly! LOL

All I can see is that the added tension of the cord is messing with something..

Try a limb driven rest to see if there is a difference.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

new batteries for the chrono?


----------



## howerton31 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah guys, I dunno.im definitely not a bow technician, or good at typing on my phone,lol. justa do it yourselfer. At work tonite will check on all things tomarrow. The flipper does hit a stop when up. I will back my cord off till it is not against stop so I know there shouldnt be any extra tension on cable. See what the chrony says then thanks everyone all input is appreciated.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Adding tension to your cable, while causing some lean issues, should actually increase the speed I believe.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Did you bare shaft tune the new rest first then use an arrow with fletches through the chronograph?

If so..I suspect vane contact with the drop away.

I'd use the foot spray powder test if I were you.

Bill


----------



## howerton31 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, Ive pretty much went through the list of what everyone has mentioned. battery on chrono, no difference. Backed cord off till no extra tension, no change. So I did start moving my nock point down a little at a time and running it through chrono until I found the sweet spot, I did gain back about4-5 fps. Then Paper tuned with bare shaft, then checked it to paper with fletching and foot powder test. All good there, Definitely flying straight and not hitting anything. I do wish I had checked my fps with the whisker right before I changed, I had ran it through the chrony not more than 2 months ago and saying 285fps. Havent shot it much since then. I almost pulled everything back off and put the whisker biscuit back on, I still might. Just not sure whats goin on, It might just be my chrony, Because once I resighted in my 20 yrd pin(moving the whole sight), I still hit good out to my 50yrd pin. If I have lost that much fps, wouldnt I definitely hit really low at 50yrds. Thanks.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

check your bow specs, its kinda impossible to loose 15fps simply from a rest change like you did. and if your 50 pin is still on it sounds like its just the bow maybe lost something from when you first sent thru chronny. or the chronny isnt reading accurately. all pins still same gap just seems your shooting all the same cuz 15fps loss would definitely show at 50yds

keep shooting and enjoy, wouldnt ponder over it too much


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Are you getting a bullet hole? Are your vanes hitting the rest?


----------



## howerton31 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good small hole on the paper tuning. I decided to check my poundage, 62-63 lbs draw, this is a 70 lbs bow. Adjustment screws are tightened down, all the way. Surely these limbs arent wore out already, Bought this bow brand new in 2006. I checked for cracks, and didnt find any. Im not sure what mathews policy is on changing limbs, or how to check for sure if something is wrong with the limbs.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

whats ATA and have you checked cam timing?? those cams have two small holes that need to be inline with string to be properly timed


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

What kind of strings do you have on it and how old are they? If you lost draw weight like that your cable is probably stretched, but 7-8lb is a lot to lose. Is everything still in spec?


----------



## howerton31 (Jul 9, 2006)

Not sure how to check cam timing. Winners choice string, and yes it is 3 1/2 yrs old, normally I change strings every 2 years. I have not had the bow tuned since that string was put on. The only archery shops are an hour away from here.


----------



## Gunther57 (Jul 18, 2012)

Get new strings. That was my problem.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Tighten the limb bolts down all the way and measure ATA and brace height and see how far from spec it is . If you have a lot of stretch in the cable the ATA should be longer than spec which will drop the draw weight. At 3.5 years I would change the strings and start fresh anyway but it you want to see if that is the problem taking a few measurements will give you an idea. If the strings are in real good shape you could probably have everything twisted back to spec but at that age I would feel better replacing them if it were my bow.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

howerton31 said:


> Not sure how to check cam timing. Winners choice string, and yes it is 3 1/2 yrs old, normally I change strings every 2 years. I have not had the bow tuned since that string was put on. The only archery shops are an hour away from here.


http://forums.mathewsinc.com/images/userpix/3_CamRotationSBXT_1.jpg

those 2 holes make a line that needs to be inline with bowstring


----------



## howerton31 (Jul 9, 2006)

The 2 holes to appear to be off a bit as far as being in line with the string. Axle to Axle is suppose to be 31", measures 31 5/16. Definitely some stretch there. Guess from now on I will just make sure every 2 yrs I replace my string, If we had a place in town wouldnt have went this long. Thanks everyone.


----------



## howerton31 (Jul 9, 2006)

Getting it restrung. will post on a couple weeks when I get it back and see how everything checks and chronies.


----------

